# Toro 1132 pull starter



## Miterez3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello,

So I was brought to this site through Google and thought perhaps somebody could help. My pull start cord recently broke and so I went ahead and replaced it. During that time I thought I would go ahead and replace the spring which retracts the spring. I reinstalled everything but the cord will not pull. The strange thing is that the snowblower will start without the pull start installed using the electric start. To further explain everything I have a little video showing the issue.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

That sound is normal, should spin one way and lock up in the direction the pull cord spins the motor. the ball bearings lock into slots to turn the motor then free wheel after starting.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am thinking since it is bound up only when installed that either the center is not seated correctly in the recoil or there is something in the way under the recoil by the spring and it is sitting too far towards the motor.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The upper holes for the shroud are oblong. bolt it on with the upper bolts loose. then pull the shroud as far away from the motor as you can and snug them down


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello miterez3, welcome to* SBF*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Take that thing you were turning in the vid off i do not remember what it is called. Briggs has a removal tool for that app. But a pipe wrench will work. Someone will have to hold the flywheel for u. One of those steel balls is getting hung up. The best bet is just to get a new one. The other part you fixed that works ok??? Take the plug boot off before you do that!!! Let me know how it goes. Mahalo


----------



## Miterez3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the replies. Powershift93, I ordered the part and hope to fix it later this week.
A few moresnowblower newbie questions:

Do many have issues with their snow blower wanting to lift on one side during normal operation? I adjusted the skid plates and replaced the blade when I purchased this a year ago so I have nothing to compare it with. If it helps I am on pavement, no gravel.

Last question (I hope), when I purchased it the shifter was broke so obviously I purchased springs, the wonderful plastic replacement parts, etc. The repair was pretty straight forward and I regained functionality of all gears, but it does not shift into reverse very easily. What I mean is that the shifter slides easily into the reverse gear slots but the transmission does not always engage. I thought it was the cable so I adjusted the tension, but this did not improve the situation. Is there a common part that seems to fail on these units for the reverse gear?

Thanks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the reverse drive cable needs adjusting download the service man from toro it tells how to do it. it is the one under the dash next to the front metal downward part. I need clearer info on the lifting part????


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Take that thing you were turning in the vid off i do not remember what it is called. Briggs has a removal tool for that app. But a pipe wrench will work. Someone will have to hold the flywheel for u. One of those steel balls is getting hung up. The best bet is just to get a new one. The other part you fixed that works ok??? Take the plug boot off before you do that!!! Let me know how it goes. Mahalo


 Here is a youtube video of the procedure.


----------



## Miterez3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Well I replaced the overrunning clutch, hooked everything back up. I triple checked everything was put back together properly, everything looked good.
It still would not pull.

I decided to see if I could turn the engine over slowly by hand/wrench with spark plug removed and the pull start removed. It won't budge. I'm guessing the engine is locked up. Even with a large crescent wrench and a breaker bar it would not turn. I'm assuming that I will have to either buy a new engine or just get an entirely new snow blower.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Didn't the motor spin and start with the electric starter?

Miterez3:
The strange thing is that the snowblower will start without the pull start installed using the electric start. To further explain everything I have a little video showing the issue.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

If the motor turns over with starter. But not the rope thing go back and check the pull start job. Do not get a new blower. Fix that powershift!!!!!!! They do not make them like that any more.. Let me know send me a message. That vid the sound was all messed up. something is not right in that spring wind assembly. go back and do it again. if you live in the northern part of the country you will want the electric starter anyway.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm with POWERSHIFT93 on this get that thing fixed it will be one **** of a blower when it's 100%. My 1132 Powershift is one heck of a great unit I like to use it more then any other brand that I have used and I have access to many others.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

DID YOU CALL THE NUMBER I GAVE YOU. I HAVE A FEW OTHER PLACES YOU CAN TRY. IF THAT CAME UP A DEAD END. THE STATOR CRACKED AND THAT CAN NOT BE FIXED. GO THROUGH THAT ROPE STARTER AGAIN.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WHAT HAPPENED TO YA. HAVE NOT HEARD ANY THING BACK FROM YOU????


----------



## Miterez3 (Jan 12, 2014)

I didn't forget about the help you guys offered. It was very much appreciated.

My Dad happen to be in town and were talking about a similar situation that happened to his tiller. He offered the suggestion that the engine wouldn't turn because it may be air locked. I doubted it, but used his suggestion of completely removing the spark plug and then try to turn it by hand. Sure enough it worked. Gotta give it to the old man.

I hooked everything back up, again. (I swear I'm a pro at it now.) I tried the pull start and it fired right up. Thank you for telling me to replace the overrunning clutch.

My other issue was the snowblower would lift on the right side during use. I noticed this in "regular" mode and when powershift was engaged. I decided to add a 10lb weight to the front right side. Now it tracks like a champ without lifting up.

All done just in time for the snow we got yesterday. Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I wonder why only one side is lifting. Are both wheels powered?

If you push down on the handles to lift the bucket do both sides lift and fall at the same time?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAH I DON'T GET THAT ONE EITHER THERE SHRYP. BOTH WHEELS GET POWER. THE DRIVE CHAIN AND SPROCKET ARE ON THE LEFT SIDE. I DON'T HAVE THAT PROBLEM WITH MINE. WE MAY NEVER KNOW THAT ENIGMA MAY ELUDE US FOREVER


----------



## Miterez3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Shryp, before I put the 10lb. weight on pushing down on both handles and letting the bucket fall did NOT set at the same time on both sides. I double checked my skid height and blade alignment. Twisted frame, possibly?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

CHECK TO MAKE SURE ALL THE BOLTS ARE IN THERE TIGHT. AND IF IT IS LINED UP RIGHT..


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This is for an Ariens, but check out this thread on aligning the front end.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/12298-ariens-auto-turn-adjustment.html


----------

